# Got my first ranger.



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

2006 ranger 700xp, samuria running gear pulling 44 inch cut boggers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wow :bigeyes:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks awesome!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## fiarmin67 (Mar 16, 2010)

There is one of those projects in my future. Perfect cross between a mud truck and ATV!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you know were gonna need to see some action pics/vids! :rockn:


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

that is pretty bad ***


----------



## 4*4 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet man! hows it for power? Have trouble spinning those?


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

It runs about like stock. It will spin the tires in the mud although its not recomended due too basketball size mud chunks flying in all directions!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Man that thing is SICK!! I bet you can't go anywhere without people stopping and staring.


----------



## SouthernMudder (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Impressive!


----------

